# Mac OS 9.2



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

Hello à tous les confinés (et les autres aussi, ne soyons pas sectaires).

J'ai eu comme idée saugrenue de réactiver mon iBook Blanc de 2001 (Modèle M6497). Et la, impossible de remettre la main sur mon disque d'installation de Mac OS 9.2 Je pense qu'il est au bureau, où je ne peux me rendre du fait du virus.Du coup, est-ce qu'une âme charitable (et qui ne sera pas choqué par cette tentative de piratage éhontée) aurait un Mac OS 9.2 sous la main et donc m'en faire une image disque pour un envoi We Transfert (ou autre) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anthony (16 Mars 2020)

Je dois l'avoir dans un coin, mais sinon : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/software_search.php?s=Mac+OS+9.2&sid=&p=1


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

Déjà cherché sur Macintoshrepository.org. Il n'y a qu'une version de Mac OS 9.2 compatible avec mon iBook et elle est en anglais. Et à l'époque, impossible de mettre un clavier en français et un OS en anglais sans bidouiller. Et pour bidouiller, il faut un Mac OS français     

Du coup, ça marche pour le moment, mais je me trompe régulièrement de touches.


----------



## Anthony (16 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Déjà cherché sur Macintoshrepository.org. Il n'y a qu'une version de Mac OS 9.2 compatible avec mon iBook et elle est en anglais. Et à l'époque, impossible de mettre un clavier en français et un OS en anglais sans bidouiller. Et pour bidouiller, il faut un Mac OS français



Aaaaah. Alors je dois ranger ma chambre d'amis demain, pour installer mon bureau maintenant qu'on passe en télétravail, je vais tâcher de voir si j'arrive à remettre la main sur les disques qui doivent être là. Je te tiens au courant, et si jamais qqn d'autre trouve avant…


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

Il n'y a aucune urgence. En plus, j'ai reregardé, mais s'il y a bien un MacOS 9.2 Fr, l'image ne monte pas pour que je la grave sur un CD. Bon, je continu mes recherches.


----------



## fmen (17 Mars 2020)

Si l’image disque ne monte pas, on peut utiliser Burn pour la graver. Ça fonctionne sous Catalina, je m’en suis servi y’a pas longtemps.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

J'ai déjà utilisé celle-ci de la liste d'Anthony il y a peu.
Ça marche bien (Mac OS 9.2.1 install CD). 

Par contre, pour graver des CD bootable de OS9 sur OSX c'est un peu la galère... moi je le fait sous OS9 sur mon Titanium (c'est le dernier G4 à booter sur OS9) avec Toast 4.

J'en avais besoin pour un Lombard pour re-installer MacOS9, j'ai démarré sur le CD sans problème.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2020)

Je viens de graver un CD et ça ne marche pas plus, même si le CD monte sous OS9 alors qu'il n'apparaît pas sous OSX. Donc, je ne suis pas plus avancé. Mais merci pour le conseil, au moins, j'aurais essayé.

Je vais voir a trouver une vielle archive de Toast pour tester la gravure directe sur le iBook.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de graver un CD et ça ne marche pas plus, même si le CD monte sous OS9 alors qu'il n'apparaît pas sous OSX. Donc, je ne suis pas plus avancé. Mais merci pour le conseil, au moins, j'aurais essayé.
> 
> Je vais voir a trouver une vielle archive de Toast pour tester la gravure directe sur le iBook.



Assures-toi que tu a bien l'icône de dossier système sur le dossier système du CD.
Si tu l'as gravé sur OSX possible qu'il l'ait perdu.
Si tu graves depuis OS9 avec Toast, montes l'image avant de la graver et assures que le dossier sytème est bien reconnu avec son icône.

Si tu es sous Catalina, vu que le CD est en HFS standard, il n'apparaitra pas. Catalina est incapable de monter des volumes en HFS Standard (le nul ;-). C'est pour ça que je reste avec Mojave ;-)


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
j'essaie d'installer Mac OS 9 sur mon TiBook, avec Tiger dessus, sans succès 

je boote sur un CD de Mac OS 9.2.2 que j'ai gravé sous Tiger.
pas de souci ça boote bien, hormis que je ne suis pas en plein écran mais bon.





ensuite je clique sur "Install" et j'ai un message d'erreur

en photo :





de quoi ça peut venir ?

j'ai essayé de copier à la main le répertoire système mais si je boote dessus il me dit que j'ai pas le droit de l'utiliser car il n'est pas sur le support d'origine.

bref 

j'ai jamais utilisé Mac OS 9, c'était pour essayer, je trouve ça beau 

est ce qu'il faut que je réinstalle Tiger proprement ?

je viens de voir que le CD est un CD pour iMac, est ce que cela pourrait etre la cause ?

merci à vous

PS : je viens de recevoir 2x512Mo de RAM pour le TiBook, j'installe ce soir


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Mai 2021)

je vais tenter avec ce CD :








						Mac OS 9.2.2 Universal (2002 edition) - Macintosh Repository
					

This is a Bootable Universal install CD of Mac OS 9.2.2, US English. Suitable for most G3 & G4 Macintosh models (not all of them).  Mac OS CPU...




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## woz86 (3 Mai 2021)

tu ne peux pas installer directement le 9.2.2, il faut avant installer une version précédente.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Mai 2021)

ah ok

la 9.1 par ex ?


----------



## totoguile (3 Mai 2021)

Perso j'ai réussi à installer la 9.2 presque directement :

utilisation de cette image
copie sur une clé USB (avec la commande "sudo dd if=image.iso of=/dev/diskusb", en remplacant le nom de l'image iso et du /dev par la bonne information) via un macosX
boot sur la clé usb (avec OpenFirmware https://www.macintoshrepository.org...powermacs-g3-g4-g5-from-a-usb-stick-or-drive-)
copie de l'iso générique macos 9.2.2 sur le G3 (en FTP dans mon cas)
vérouiller l'image iso
simplement cliquer sur l'image pour la monter et puis lancer l'installation.


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> tu ne peux pas installer directement le 9.2.2, il faut avant installer une version précédente.


Franchement, je ne crois pas.
J'ai installé 9.2.2 directement sur de nombreux ordis.

Le dernier dont je sois (presque) sûr c'était un iMac G3.

Sinon *love_leeloo*  le Os9Général, t'as essayé ?


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Mai 2021)

je viens de graver avec utilitaire de disque depuis le TiBook sous Tiger le 9.2.2 universel du lien que j'ai donné plus haut.
j'ai booté dessus
impeccable, cette fois je suis en plein écran
par contre quand je double clique sur "Install" j'ai le même message d'erreur qui dit que le logiciel ne peut pas être lancé sur mon ordinateur.

je suis en train de récupérer Mac OS 9.1 pour voir

franchement je dois passer à coté d'un truc gros comme une maison.
mais comme c'est la toute 1ere fois de ma vie que j'essaie d'installer Mac OS 9, j'ai aucune idée.

oui quand j'ai eu le TiBook il était déjà sous 10.0 

sinon je viens de lui installer les 2 barrettes de 512Mo de RAM
tout va bien, il ne bronche pas 

d'ici 10 jours j'aurais le mSATA de 128Go

par contre qu'est ce qu'il souffle, on n'est vraiment plus habitué avec le silence des derniers Macs 
j'ai envie de lui couper le ventilo


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2021)

Mais t'as essayé de simplement gliser/déposer le dossier Système à la racine du disque pour voir s'il voulait bien booter dessus avec "alt" au boot ?


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Mai 2021)

j'essaierai merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je suis en train de récupérer Mac OS 9.1 pour voir



inutile, le Ti 1 Ghz nécessite 9.2.2 minimum



love_leeloo a dit:


> oui quand j'ai eu le TiBook il était déjà sous 10.0



Tu es sûr que c'est un 1 Ghz ? parce que le 1 Ghz nécessite au minimum 10.1.2, donc il ne devrait pas être en 10.0



love_leeloo a dit:


> par contre qu'est ce qu'il souffle, on n'est vraiment plus habitué avec le silence des derniers Macs
> j'ai envie de lui couper le ventilo



"Les" ventilos, il en a deux, et si tu coupes, le G4 va exploser, touche le fond du Mac quand le ventilo souffle, tu m'en dira des nouvelles ! C'est pas pour rien que par rapport aux modèles précédents, ils ont rajouté un patch thermique sur le fond !

J'ai retrouvé les disques d'installation de feu mon 1 Ghz, le DVD "système et applications", qui contient l'installation de Mac OS 9.2.2 spécifique à ce modèle (il contient sans doute un "Enabler", ce qui expliquerait tes déboires avec un 9.2.2 "standard") et le CD avec l'A.H.T. Je te poste ça à mon retour jeudi.


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Mai 2021)

oui je suis bien sur un 1 GHz 






sinon, je ne me rappelle plus exactement sur quelle version j'étais parti en achetant ce mac.
certainement 10.1.2 comme tu le soulignes


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Mai 2021)




----------



## gpbonneau (4 Mai 2021)

J'ai 2 Titanium 1GHz (un avec un SSD OWC 60Go et l'autre avec un HD 120Go). 
Ils sont tous les 2 sous Leopard. Pour les démarrer sous OS9 (c'est les derniers PowerBook à pouvoir le faire), j'ai trouvé plus simple de faire 2 partitions sur les disques, une avec 10.5.8 et l'autre avec 9.2.2. 

Je peux zipper le Dossier Système 9.2.2 et te le mettre à dispo si tu veux, c'est assez gros (187Mo, 89Mo une fois zipper), mais il est complet, j'ai laissé les fichiers Classic nécessaire pour le faire fonctionner avec Tiger (il est générique je pense, prêt pour d'autres Mac sous Tiger). 
En le dézippant sur une clé tu devrais pouvoir l'utiliser (il marche bien sur les miens en tout cas).


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Mai 2021)

coucou gpbonneau, je veux bien essayer 
qu'est ce que j'en fais des répertoires ? je les copies directement sur le TiBook dans Macintosh HD ?
ensuite je choisis de booter dessus ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Mai 2021)

j'ai essayé de copier les répertoires du CD sur Macintosh HD et de booter dessus
ca boote bien et à un moment ça me dit que ca n'est pas sur le disque d'origine et il faut redémarrer

ensuite j'ai booter sur le CD universal 9.2.2
ca boote bien mais quand je clique sur Install ça me dit que je ne peux pas lancer ce programme sur mon ordinateur


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

J'essaye d'avoir aussi le 9.2.2 pour mettre à jour l'un de mes Palourde et c'est galère à trouver.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Mai 2021)

Le Dossier Système est complet, avec tous les répertoires. 
Tu le copies sur Macintosh HD sur le Titanium et tu devrais pouvoir démarrer dessus. C'est l'avantage des anciens systèmes avant OSX, tu pouvais les déplacer facilement ;-)
Si c'est dans la même partition que OSX, tu devrais le retrouver dans Préférences > Démarrage.
Si c'est une partition dédié, tu peux aussi démarrer avec la touche Alt et tu choisis la partition avec OS9.
Le lien en MP


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Mai 2021)

j'essaie ça demain, je te remercie


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2021)

on avance, on avance 

j'ai copié le répertoire "Dossier système" sur Macintosh HD.

1/ si je démarre le TiBook avec "Option", il ne me propose QUE Mac OS X Tiger, donc j'ai booté sous Tiger 

2/ je suis allé dans les "Préférences Système".
j'ai cliqué sur l'icone "Classic" en bas
il mouline pour trouver un dossier système sous Classic.
il le trouve.
je clique sur démarrer.
ça se lance.
à un moment il me dit de mettre à jour. ok je le fais.
ca se lance, je vois "démarrage en cours ...", la barre avance, je vois les icones en bas qui apparaissent, quasiment à la fin de la barre de progression tout disparait du petit écran et là la fenêtre "Démarrage de Classic" se ferme et je vois les "Préférences Système" avec 3 boutons "Arrêter", "Redémarrer" et "Forcer à quitter"

3/ je vais essayer de choisir dans les "Préférences Système" de démarrer sur OS 9
je le sélectionne
il me dit : "vous avez sélectionné Mac OS FU1-9.2.2 (Dossier Système) sur le volume "Macintosh HD"."
je tente

à très vite pour le prochain épisode de love_leelo s'essaye à Classic 

PS : merci à tous pour l'aide apportée, c'est vraiment sympa.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2021)

victoire, ca boote bien sous OS 9 

magnifique

merci merci merci

me reste plus qu' apprendre comment on s'en sert, mais je trouve ça hyper réactif.
si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneur.
par exemple, hormis du traitement de texte, que peut on encore faire aujourd'hui sur ce genre d'OS ?
du mail en IMAP ? de l'internet (au moins les sites de news, je ne parle pas de youtube) ? 
des petits jeux ?

je le redis mais merci à la communauté


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2021)

Je me sert d'OS 9 pour faire de la musique avec Groovemaker. Ensuite, tu peux également faire du graphisme sans soucis et pleins d'autres activités. Internet, c'est presque impossible car les sites demandent des technologies qui n'existaient pas du tout a l'époque.


----------



## woz86 (5 Mai 2021)

De mon côté hier, sur l’un de mes Palourdes, j’ai installé le 9.2.1 et là en l’allumant, j’ai une erreur et même en redémarrant avec la touche majuscule, j’ai la même erreur.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je me sert d'OS 9 pour faire de la musique avec Groovemaker. Ensuite, tu peux également faire du graphisme sans soucis et pleins d'autres activités. Internet, c'est presque impossible car les sites demandent des technologies qui n'existaient pas du tout a l'époque.



oui je me doutais un peu pour le net. déjà que sous Tiger j'utilise "TenFourFox".

je vais essayer de trouver des petits jeux pour ma petite de 5 ans
genre 'point & click"

y a plein de trucs ici : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/

il faut que je familiarise
pas évident quand on a fait que du Mac OS X 

@woz86 désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider


----------



## woz86 (5 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> @woz86 désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider


Pas de soucis, merci !
J'ai redémarré en zappant la PRAM et désactivant les extensions et ça fonctionne.
Mais lorsque je redémarre normalement le problème revient.
En regardant vite fais sur le net ce midi, ça a l'air d'être un problème déjà connu avec MacOS 9.


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2021)

Bah Os9 est franchement capricieux.
Tu pourrais essayer un coup de "conflict catcher" pour voir.

Bon, je dis "un coup" mais c'est de multiple redémarrage en fait pour voir si une extension n'est pas en conflit avec une autre…
En fait, c'est long, des fois très loooooooong


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Pas de soucis, merci !
> J'ai redémarré en zappant la PRAM et désactivant les extensions et ça fonctionne.
> Mais lorsque je redémarre normalement le problème revient.
> En regardant vite fais sur le net ce midi, ça a l'air d'être un problème déjà connu avec MacOS 9.





Invité a dit:


> Bah Os9 est franchement capricieux.
> Tu pourrais essayer un coup de "conflict catcher" pour voir.
> 
> Bon, je dis "un coup" mais c'est de multiple redémarrage en fait pour voir si une extension n'est pas en conflit avec une autre…
> En fait, c'est long, des fois très loooooooong



MacOS9 c'est le bout du bout... à force d'ajouter des trucs depuis le système 7 sans vraiment changer d'architecture tu te retrouves avec un dossier Extensions plein comme un oeuf avec plus de 160 fichiers (v9.2.2) dans la version 100% Apple, et si tu ajoutes des extensions tierces ça peut vite devenir instable...

Je suppose que tu as fait un maj sur un version antérieur ? pas une nouvelle install ?

Le mieux c'est de démarrer sans extensions et d'isoler dans un dossier tout ce qui n'est pas Apple (dans les infos du fichier). 
Ensuite ça devrait fonctionner normalement. Si c'est le cas, tu remets les extensions que tu as retirer (pas toutes à la fois ;-) jusqu'à trouver celle qui plante ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2021)

Woz, fais une recherche sur "Table du système de fichier incorrect" ou "Erreur de la table des fichiers", ça a été traité naguère. Ça touchait principalement le 9.1, mais ça s'est vu parfois sur des 9.2. C'est très très chiant, la plupart du temps, tu as plus vite fait de tout ré-installer.

love_leeloo, lorsque tu as formaté ton disque, tu as bien coché la case "Gestionnaire Mac OS 9 installé" (cette case n'apparait que si tu sélectionnes le disque, pas le volume monté dessus) ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as fait un maj sur un version antérieur ? pas une nouvelle install ?


Tout à fait, c’est l’iBook G3 Graphite que j’ai acquis dernièrement.
Quand je l’ai eu, il était en 9.0.4, ensuite j’ai fait deux mises à jour en 9.1 et là dernièrement j’ai fait la 9.2.1 en attendant de faire la 9.2.2


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> love_leeloo, lorsque tu as formaté ton disque, tu as bien coché la case "Gestionnaire Mac OS 9 installé" (cette case n'apparait que si tu sélectionnes le disque, pas le volume monté dessus) ?


franchement, impossible de me souvenir.
je reçois prochainement un petit SSD 128Go à monter dessus ca fera l'occasion de remettre tout ça au propre


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de démarrer sans extensions et d'isoler dans un dossier tout ce qui n'est pas Apple (dans les infos du fichier).
> Ensuite ça devrait fonctionner normalement. Si c'est le cas, tu remets les extensions que tu as retirer (pas toutes à la fois ;-) jusqu'à trouver celle qui plante ;-)


Dans le tableau de bord, je suis allé dans le gestionnaire d’extension et j’ai décoché tout ce qui n’était pas Apple.
J’ai redémarré et je n’ai pas eu de problème.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Dans le tableau de bord, je suis allé dans le gestionnaire d’extension et j’ai décoché tout ce qui n’était pas Apple.
> J’ai redémarré et je n’ai pas eu de problème.


Oui, le Gestionnaire d'extensions fait ça très bien, tu retrouveras les extensions écartés dans le dossier "Extensions (désactivées)"
Moi j'aime bien le faire à la main, des vieux réflexes ;-))


----------

